

Google Finally Kills Off GoogleTalk and XMPP (Jabber) Integration - ggonweb
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2015/02/google-finally-kills-off-googletalk-and-xmpp-jabber-integration.html

======
shalnoff
This may encourage people to switch on TOX eventually.

